
Lowly Moss-Like Plant Seems to Copy Cannabis - crunchiebones
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/lowly-moss-like-plant-seems-to-copy-cannabis/
======
maxander
The definition of “wort” includes “used in names of plants and herbs,
especially those used, especially formerly, as food or medicinally, e.g.,
butterwort, woundwort” ... so it sounds likely that some English speaking
culture already realized that liverwort had medicinal value. (C.f. St John’s
Wort, an herb with some evidence of antidepressant effects.)

~~~
aldoushuxley001
that's a fascinating tidbit

------
cwkoss
Found someone who wrote about attempting to smoke this plant and an extract of
it - they reported a weak effect.

[http://www.bluelight.org/vb/archive/index.php/t-642032.html](http://www.bluelight.org/vb/archive/index.php/t-642032.html)

~~~
kerbalspacepro
You just gotta artificially select it the right way!

------
anigbrowl
Kinda irritating that a nominally scientific magazine couldn't be bothered to
articulate the molecular structures.

~~~
gotocake
I can’t stress enough just how nominal their commitment to science is these
days. An elderly relative bought me many years subscription to SciAm and it’s
mostly useful as toilet roll. You get the occasional scholarly article, but
the majority is either “science writers” gushing over something they don’t
understand, or thinly veiled politics. Hell, I agree with most of their
political leanings, but I’m not interested in reading them from that source.

It’s sad, but the majority of science in Scientific American is in the name.

~~~
JHH_18
You can reverse that curse. Look up American Scientist. Really.

~~~
i_am_nomad
I just visited the American Scientist website. The cover story:

“Selective inattention to women’s experiences in STEM leads to a chilly
workplace climate for women, who pick up on even the subtlest cues.”

So, more thinly veiled politics. Pass.

------
Asparagirl
_”In what may be the only chemical synthesis paper ever to thank incense
sellers in its acknowledgments...”_

~~~
superkuh
Maybe this is weird in modern journals but from before ~1950 or so it was
really common.

~~~
stareatgoats
eh - no, it was never really common to credit incense sellers in journals.
Stop using those lowly moss-like plants please.

------
Arubis
Surely, I can’t be the only one that immediately flashes on the mold Hal
ingests in Infinite Jest.

------
notananthem
I've got that crap all over my house, trees, garden

------
aldoushuxley001
CBD has incredible medicinal value, I wonder if PET (perrottetinene) will end
up being a similarly powerful treatment.

